# Fahrenheit und Windows 7....



## Bargo (7. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mich zwar viel damit beschäftigt, sollte ich mir Fahrenheit kaufen, wie ich es zum Laufen bekomme, es klappt jedoch nicht. 

Ich habe bereits den CD-Inhalt auf einen neuen Ordner im Desktop kopiert, die *.msi-Datei ausgetauscht, es hat auch installiert. Allerdings - sofern ich Doppelklick (egal ob mit Admin-Rechte oder ohne + Kompatibilitätsmodus XP Servicepack 2) - das Spiel starte, passiert nichts. 

Einer noch 'ne hilfreiche Idee? Übrigens: Der Patch 1.1 lässt sich nicht installieren, reagiert nicht mal...


----------



## ttz (7. November 2012)

Eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten.
Läuft auch auf Win7 allerdings musst du dafür den No-CD Patch benutzen! Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es nicht.


----------



## Bargo (7. November 2012)

Und soll ich den benutzen bevor ich installiere oder einfach nur zum Starten? Soferns nen Unterschied macht


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. November 2012)

Such mal auf der DVD den Atari Ordner. Diesen komplett auf die Festplatte kopieren und dann darin die Fahrenheit.exe starten.
Bei manchen funktioniert das dann und melde dich dann mal bitte, ob es bei dir auch so geht


----------



## ttz (8. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Such mal auf der DVD den Atari Ordner. Diesen komplett auf die Festplatte kopieren und dann darin die Fahrenheit.exe starten.
> Bei manchen funktioniert das dann und melde dich dann mal bitte, ob es bei dir auch so geht


 Das funktioniert nicht auf Win Vista/7/8

Auf dieser Seite fndest du alles was du zu fahrenheit brauchen kannst (google Suche oberster Treffer, hat eine Sekunde gedauert)


```
http://m0003.gamecopyworld.com/games/pc_fahrenheit.shtml
```
 
Es ist eigentlich egal welche Version. Probier aus welcher funktioniert. Wenns klappt ist es der richtige.
Und nicht vergessen: Bei der Desktopverknüpfung Rechtsklick  Eigenschaften Kompatibilitätsmodus Windows XP oder drunter und als  Administrator starten. 
Viel Spass beim Spielen! 						

An die Moderatoren des Forums. Ich weiss No-CD Patches etc. sind nicht erwünscht. Nur gibt es bei diesem Spiel auf aktuellen Betriebssystemen keine andere Alternative es zum laufen zum bringen!


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2012)

hm, also bei mir lief fahrenheit eigentlich problemlos unter win7. 
und zwar ohne nocd-crack oä


----------



## Bargo (9. November 2012)

Also: Das erste habe ich ja schon probiert. Habe es heruntergeladen, aber dieses Tetris mounted die Datei fahrenheit nicht.... ?


----------



## ttz (11. November 2012)

Was meinst du mit Tetris? WTF​

Hier Supereinfache Anleitung auf Youtube:

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDRamFLdz2Y
```


Ansonsten: Installier den EURO-Patch (Der US-Patch funktioniert nicht auf deiner Euro-Version)
Dann die .exe austauschen

```
http://m0003.gamecopyworld.com/games/pc_fahrenheit.shtml#Fahrenheit%20v1.1%20[EURO]%20Fixed%20EXE
```


----------

